# RIP Gloria Stuart



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I saw on the news tonight, Gloria Stuart died at the age of 100. She was in films ranging from The Invisible Man with Claude Rains in 1933 to her most memorable modern role in Titanic.

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/b202542_gloria_stuart_titanics_old_rose_dies_100.html


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

She certainly was a lovely, accomplished lady who lived a long, full life.

Check out "The Old Dark House," too. Great film.

RIP.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

She came from a era when women had class and looks. RIP Gloria


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> She came from a era when women had class and looks. RIP Gloria


So very true!

Rest in Peace & Thank You


----------

